
Girl Scouts file trademark lawsuit as Boy Scouts plan to rename to Scouts BSA - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-boy-scouts-girl-scouts-lawsuit/girl-scouts-sues-boy-scouts-over-trademark-as-boys-welcome-girls-idUSKCN1NB2JN
======
hyperrail
In many English-speaking countries other than the US (including Canada and
UK), the Girl Scouts are actually called Girl _Guides_ \- and thus both the
(Boy) Scouts and (Girl) Guides could theoretically admit both sexes without
name conflicts or confusing names by simply dropping the references to boys
and girls in their names.

For example, the British Boy Scouts organization is simply the "Scout
Association" and has admitted girls under that name since the 1970s, though
the British Girl Scouts organization is "Girlguiding" and is still for girls
only.

Perhaps we Americans could rename the Boy Scouts and/or Girl Scouts to have a
similar distinction as a way to smooth over this dispute.

(see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scouting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scouting)
and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girl_Guides](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girl_Guides)
)

~~~
kulahan
They specifically chose the name "Scouts BSA" because changing the name from
"Boy Scouts of America" would effectively require an act of congress. BSA were
given a special legal status _WAY_ beyond what normal copyright law allows,
and so a "simple" name change becomes not so "simple" after all,
unfortunately.

In fact, this copyright law is so powerful, during the court case Wrenn v. BSA
from 2008, in which the court flat out said:

"BSA need not demonstrate the likelihood of confusion because it has been
granted special protection by Congressional charter"

(link to law:
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/36/30905](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/36/30905))

~~~
Casseres
Point of Clarification: The program name where youth can earn Eagle is now
called Scouts BSA, the organization name still remains Boy Scouts of America.

The Boy Scouts of America has allowed girls in their other programs since the
1970s.

~~~
gonzo
> The Boy Scouts of America has allowed girls in their other programs since
> the 1970s.

Only one (Exploring, which became Venturing), really. BSA has four youth
programs:

Cub Scouts - for boys and girls from kindergarten through fifth grade. Girls
were allowed to join the Cut Scouts program as of October 2017.

Scouting (formerly Boy Scouts) for young men 11 to 18. Young women will be
able to join in February 2019.

Venturing - for young men and women ages 14 to 21. Young women were allowed to
join starting in 1969. (Venturing was "Exploring" then, and Exploring /
"Senior Scouts" started in the 1930s for boys 15 and older.

Sea Scouting - for young men and women ages 14 to 21. Previous to 2016, Sea
Scouting was part of Venturing, and previous to that, part of Exploring.

------
russellbeattie
Boy Scouts of America is a discriminatory religious organization with a
ridiculously long record of exclusionary policies [1]. They don't "welcome"
gay scouts, but permit them. Atheists still aren't allowed to be scout
leaders. As a parent I refused to let my son have anything to do with them.

1\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boy_Scouts_of_America_member...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boy_Scouts_of_America_membership_controversies)

~~~
brobdingnagians
I think it is important to distinguish between "freedom to act as you see fit"
and "discrimation" per see. If you have a private organization and want to
give good experiences to young men, then I think you should be able to do so.
Someone else can make another organization for young women, or even one for
both, each of these provides a unique experience for those who want it, and in
a pluralistic society this kind of diversity enriches society for everyone.
Look at it more as diversity. Atheists can make their own camps which promote
their own ideas and ethics, and it will be a haven for good memories among
them. It isn't good to homogenize all of society and attack those who just
want their own little "safe haven" and "summer camps" for their children and
their cultural ideas without bothering anyone else. I fully support your right
to put your son wherever you want, just please support my right to do the
same.

~~~
EvanAnderson
The Boy Scouts of America has a congressional charter. They are not a run-of-
the-mill private organization. Their discrimination is unacceptable as a
publicly-chartered organization.

~~~
zamadatix
Does that mean anything or is it just honorific like most recognition of
groups from the government? I think it's quite well established the Boy Scouts
of America are a well recognized group regardless of this so I don't see how
this is what makes them non run-of-the-mill.

~~~
EvanAnderson
The Boy Scouts have used the trademark rights granted by their federal charter
to bully other organizations to change their names. In a trademark dispute it
would be necessary for a claimant to demonstrate that there is a likelihood of
confusion between their mark and the allegedly infringing mark. The BSA has
claimed that their federal charter allows them to be exempt from that
requirement and, in the 2008 Wrenn vs. BSA decision the court affirmed that
claim, stating "The Court agrees with the BSA that it need not demonstrate the
likelihood of confusion because it has been granted special protection by
Congressional charter."

That is sufficient demonstration, to me, that they derive value from their
federal charter above and beyond it simply being an honorific.

------
crazygringo
It's strange to me that Girl Scouts were able to have that name in the first
place, once Boy Scouts already existed -- there's so much trademark confusion,
for a long time I'd always assumed they were two branches of the same org, and
trademarks aren't supposed to allow for this kind of confusion.

I totally understand why Girl Scouts doesn't want to allow Boy Scouts to drop
"Boy" because it feels unfair (neither should get to claim a more "universal"
scouting trademark)... but I also don't understand why Girl Scouts were
allowed to have the name in the first place in 1913 (Boy Scouts started in
1910, and Girl Scouts were originally Girl Guides).

~~~
mgleason_3
It seems to have more to do with protecting the cookie sales that provide
their livelihoods than it does with providing leadership growth for the girls.

We have s friend who worked with GSA for a couple years and came away utterly
disgusted with the amount of pressure that’s applied on all the local chapters
and how much of the proceeds is extracted back to the mothership while
providing essentially no services in return. Where is all the money going?

She seemed to think it was ripe to be the next big scandal - similar to the
RedCtoss.

~~~
carlmr
Where does the money go?

------
mdasen
It's amazing how times change. Just a few years ago, the Boy Scouts wouldn't
allow gay kids to join (2013) and wouldn't allow gay leaders (2015). Back
then, people were applauding the Girl Scouts for their progressive stance on
gay rights and transgender youths. Today, the Boy Scouts are leaning into a
more gender-neutral membership.

Ultimately, I think the Girl Scouts are worried about their membership. If
Scouts BSA accepts all applicants while they only accept girls, Scouts BSA is
likely to carve out a bunch of their membership. When men's colleges went co-
ed, it didn't really threaten women's colleges because the formerly men's
colleges couldn't just grow their membership. They had limited classroom
space, limited dorms, etc. However, with less fixed infrastructure, Scouts BSA
could absorb a lot of the Girl Scouts membership.

Personally, I think there is room for multiple gender-neutral youth
organizations with different ranges of activities. However, it will mean that
organizations must provide a positive reason for people to want to join rather
than the negative "you aren't allowed in the other club".

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
I also came here with a similar sentiment that I was expecting would be echoed
by someone else in this thread.

As an Eagle Scout who participated in a co-ed Venture Crew, I think it’s a
good step forward for the BSA organization. People in the thread have
mentioned some possible issues with co-Ed integration, and while it has its
issues, I firmly believe on the whole that it’s a net good for the
organization.

I won’t speak for the plight of the Girl Scouts organization, who undoubtedly
has done a lot of good and has always been the more progressive of the two
organizations, but I can at least say that the BSA has done decently well to
adapt to the current times given the immense sort of political pressures they
have been under over the past 50 years.

I have a lot of value and memories of my time in the Scouts and given the
changes they have implemented after various scandals over the years I can
confidently say that they are at least interested in fixing long running
issues unlike other organizations such as the Catholic Church who are more
willing to ostrich-head-in-the-sand away something when nastiness emerges.

~~~
taeric
Comparing to the church is.... Interesting. Aren't the boy scouts more
associated with the church?

More to the point, if they really want to embrace change, embrace their name.
Don't dilute it to a generic one that also has reputation with another
organisation.

I say that as someone that believes in redemption. Hiding behind another
banner doesn't strike as redemptive behaviour. :(

Edit: similarly, deceptive tactics such as pretending this is about something
other than the name dilution doesn't scream good faith.

~~~
leejoramo
Boy Scout Tripp’s are often (usually?) Sponsored by a local religious
organization. They do have other types of sponsors such as civic
organizations. My troop in the 1980s was sponsored by the local Lions Club.

The local troops can have very different attitudes about beliefs in god (or
the lack of), sexual orientation, the environment, etc

~~~
taeric
Right. And I don't mean that to be a damning claim on my part. Large
organizations love hiding behind the claims that most local branches are not
corrupt/outdated/whatever.

And to a large extent, I agree with that. A problem, is this can essentially
be seen as enabling the so called "fat cats" at the top to hide their
hypocrisies behind the local orgs. That is, it is an incredibly enabling
behavior. And I view it as basically equivalent between the two.

(Of course, there is also the direct comparison that many of the boy scout
troops were directly working with and benefiting from the organization called
out as "having their heads in the sand.")

------
lozaning
According to an article in Time[1] 'The Girl Scouts seek a court order
blocking the Boy Scouts from using the term “Scout,” “Scouts,” “Scouting,” or
“Scouts BSA” without an “inherently distinctive or distinguishing term
appearing immediately before it.”'

How is the word scout not considered to be a generic trademark type word at
this point and in this context?

Does anyone not see this as a silly, frivolous argument? I'd love to hear your
take.

[1] [http://www.time.com/5446540/girl-scouts-boy-scouts-
lawsuit/](http://www.time.com/5446540/girl-scouts-boy-scouts-lawsuit/)

~~~
function_seven
In the context of youth leadership development, "Scout" can be trademarked.
Just like "Apple"—in the context of computers, phones, etc.—is owned by the
Mac and iPhone company.

Are there any other organizations that use "Scout" in their name, besides BSA
and GSUSA?

~~~
steelframe
> Just like "Apple"—in the context of computers, phones, etc.—is owned by the
> Mac and iPhone company.

Remember that epic multi-decade Apple Corps vs. Apple Computer trademark
battle?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Corps_v_Apple_Computer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Corps_v_Apple_Computer)

~~~
function_seven
Ha, I do.

This line didn't bode well:

> _As a condition of the settlement, Apple Computer agreed not to enter the
> music business_

$500mm later, and they're best friends now.

------
fusiongyro
I feel like I always hear about girl scout fundraising (not just the cookies)
but never about girl scouting. In contrast, I hear a lot about camping and
whatnot with the boy scouts, yet they never seem to be in my face raising
money. What's all that girl scout money going towards? More fundraising?

~~~
VLM
Parent of both, some anecdotes and generalities follow.

Girl scouting is indoors and out of sight, Boy scouting is outdoors and in
view. Therefore you will see a lot more "boy activity". They spend a similar
amount of time.

For whatever weird traditional reason its assumed the boys families will pay
maybe a hundred per year for boy scouting stuff, and girls do not pay or only
pay a symbolic tiny amount of money. WRT family budget, Girl scouting is like
a tenth the cost of Boy scouting, maybe less.

Boys do indeed sell a heck of a lot of popcorn and holiday decor like wreaths,
but mostly at special events or to family members, girl scouts seem to sell
most of their cookies door to door or at the grocery store very much to the
general un distracted public.

Boy scouting activities, well, bluntly sound cooler and more memorable.
There's no reason a girl couldn't pick up a boys merit badge book for archery
and have tons of fun, but girl scout activities just are not as cool, sorry
but true. "Eco Friend" just doesn't excite the imagination like shot gun
shooting merit badge or welding or car maintenance. Why aren't girl scout
activities as cool as boy scout activities? I honestly do not know.

Girl scout activities are very risk adverse, worst case scenario is a paper
cut. Boy scout activities (at the higher ages) involve firearms and fire and
safety glasses and danger in general.

Gender integration is a weird topic because boy scouts has always involved
over 18 women and preteen female siblings since the old days and no one really
cares; however girl scouts is absolutely fanatic about no-males-allowed in any
form. Its definitely like integrating the white schools only and not the black
ones, or whatever historical analogy. Girl scouts absolutely forbids males and
AFAIK they are not integrating like the boy scouts at all.

~~~
jrnichols
> Why aren't girl scout activities as cool as boy scout activities? I honestly
> do not know.

You're right. A Boy Scout camp I worked at was trying to get Girl Scout groups
to come use the facilities, but parents resisted because the facility had a
shooting range. They said that they didn't want the Girl Scouts involved in or
exposed to "violent activities" and they wouldn't come unless the shooting
range was removed. Other parents felt that the majority of the outdoor
activities were too dangerous.

There was one group that wanted to use the shooting range, though, and despite
freezing rainy weather, the girls (and parents) came out anyway. That was
great to see.

There's not much stopping the Girl Scouts from adding the other activities
except for the female leadership themselves.

I'd love to see more cross-organization Merit Badges.

------
AuthorizedCust
I am the Cubmaster of a large Cub Scout pack (>150 kids). Admitting girls has
been a non-issue, except to local Girl Scouts USA activists (long story, and
it wasn't pretty). Girls have always been in Boy Scouts: sisters have ALWAYS
been coming to meetings. Now they get to earn badges, too. My son still picks
boogers and giggles at farts even with girls around.

This lawsuit is but the latest in GSUSA's petty-ness. I don't want to harm
local Girl Scout troops, so we've been laying low at recruiting girls at
schools with GSUSA presence. But my patience with GSUSA is running thin.

~~~
taeric
As a counterpoint, I've actually been kind of annoyed with the local boy
scouts for getting somewhat active trying to recruit my girls to their scouts.

I get that they likely mean well, but my kids are already quite happy in the
girl scouts. No need to try and confuse things by trying to "turn a new leaf."

I confess I assumed you were both the same organization years ago. Found out
you weren't, and largely didn't care. That it largely seems to be an image
saving move by the boy scouts, though, does give a bad taste.

~~~
em-bee
ugh, yeah, active members for one group should be off limits for recruitment
by the other. the goal should be to get more kids into scouting, not to poach
each others membership.

i hope this kind of behavior is not common.

greetings, eMBee

~~~
taeric
Being fair, I don't think most of it is intentional. Just if they see us out,
they ask if they know the boy scouts allow girls to join.

If they just ask if they know the "scouts" allow girls, it just confuses them.
Of course there girl scouts allow girls to join.

------
BurnGpuBurn
Will we see a total ban on single gender clubs in the future? And is that what
we want?

I don't get what is so wrong about having a few kids activities that are for
just one of the genders. I think it's very healthy for kids to experience all
the differences between boys and girls early on, to learn. But they should
also be allowed to enjoy the company of just each other when they want to.
It's an important process to understand how that part of reality functions. In
sports this happens a lot and I think it's really healthy that girls aren't
forced to play soccer with the boys all the time, but that there are girl
teams and boys teams. Likewise for many sports.

Are we all becoming so politically correct that we effectively stop teaching
our children the values of masculinity and femininity?

~~~
OskarS
I'm Swedish and grew up as a scout, and in Sweden scouting was made co-
educational in the 1960s. I remember having my mind blown at finding out that
this wasn't the case everywhere in the modern world. It just seemed like the
most ridiculous thing to me, to separate scouting by gender. Saying that girls
and boys couldn't be scouts together was equally absurd to me as saying that
girls and boys couldn't go to school together. Equality in this was just the
most natural thing in the world.

It's ridiculous that scouting isn't co-educational everywhere. The fact that
Sweden didn't realize this until the 1960s is absurd, and the fact that there
are people still resisting it today half a century later is downright
shameful.

~~~
ramblerman
> Equality in this was just the most natural thing in the world.

Op wasn't suggesting girls can't be scouts. You can still have unisex scouts.

He was merely asking if we have gone so far that a club which allows boys to
play with boys and girls just with girls (in one activity) was such a terrible
thing.

The fact that you dropped the equality hammer to counter him, kind of makes
his point that it has.

~~~
OskarS
I think there are a number of circumstances where separating by gender is
perfectly fine. Sports is an obvious one: because of gender differences in
physiques, girls and boys compete at different levels, so the separation makes
perfect sense.

I'm just saying that it makes absolutely zero sense to do it for scouting.
Scouting is about teaching kids to be self-reliant, to be confident in nature,
to work well with others, and to help with their physical and mental
development. There's absolutely no reason to split this up by gender except
antiquated and sexist beliefs about women. It makes just about as much sense
as having different scouting organizations for people with blue eyes and brown
eyes.

~~~
bluecalm
>>I'm just saying that it makes absolutely zero sense to do it for scouting

Boys are stronger than girls so having boys only or girls only makes it easier
to organize physical exercises/tests/requirements. It's also likely boys are
in general interested in other things than girls so having gender separation
allows more kids doing what they enjoy. One more reason could be that having
genders separated removes the aspect of kids hitting puberty interacting with
each other and additional burden it entails when organizing activities.

I mean, there are surely reasons to have genders combined but it's very easy
to imagine reasons to have it separated.

>>It makes just about as much sense as having different scouting organizations
for people with blue eyes and brown eyes.

Oh c'mon, we can discuss how much different girls and boys are and what kind
of structure is better for society but to claim relevant differences between
boys and girls amount to differences between blue eyed and brown eyed people
is just ignorant.

~~~
nailer
I think your post is entirely reasonable (and it worries me to see generally
acknowledged facts, like gender differences - girls interested in people, boys
in systems - being downmodded on HN).

But there are girls with typically male interests and boys with typically
female interests.

If a boy wants to do contemporary dance, give him an opportunity to do
contemporary dance.

If a girl is into survival tests (making shelter, hunting food etc), give her
the opportunity to test herself.

~~~
bluecalm
I am not opposed to having mixed groups. They have a lot of benefits in many
settings. I just don't want to force it. There are people with various views
about how various activities should be and how children should be raised. Let
them do w/e they think is best.

------
ericb
The move to allow both boys and girls in the (Boy) scouts looks really smart,
long-term.

For parents with both boys and girls, the choice is now to join two
organizations and deal with two sets of meetings, fundraisers, schedules, and
activities, or join the (formerly Boy) scouts only and have half the
headaches.

~~~
taeric
This seems to largely be a win "on paper." With multiple girls, we already
have to deal with the same organization multiple times for little reason.
Adding another organization doesn't sound like it will actually cost much.

------
anonymfus
The title is misleading: the problem is not welcoming girls but dropping "Boy"
from the name.

------
ndnxhs
In Australia its just called scouts. Its been forever since I was there but I
remember it being a fairly even split between boys and girls.

~~~
AndrewDavis
We also have Girl Guides, which is like Scouts but only for girls.

[https://www.girlguides.org.au/](https://www.girlguides.org.au/)

------
elygre
In Norway, they solved the problem by actually merging the two organizations.
In 1978.

~~~
lb1lf
True, but still a male Norwegian scout's international affiliation is with the
WOSM (World Organization of the Scout Movement), whereas a female scout is
with the WAGGGS (World Association of Girl Guides and Girl Scouts); there are
two distinct world organizations.

(Oh, and to complicate matters further, the YMCA/YWCA scouts and guides are
not members of the national scout association; they have their own
organization.)

On a domestic level, though, this works a charm.

~~~
elygre
Norges Speiderforbud is affiliated with both WOSM and WAGGGS
([https://no.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norges_speiderforbund](https://no.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norges_speiderforbund))

~~~
lb1lf
That it is, but as the international associations are gender-specific, a male
NSF member is affiliated with WOSM, a female with WAGGGS.

Not knowing the first thing about international scout politics, I would think
the time was ripe for merging WOSM and WAGGGS into one.

------
amitport
I don't get it 1 - "Scouts BSA" still has 'Boy' in the BSA initials

I don't get it 2 - 2018 USA still has separate "scouts" organizations for boys
and girls?!

------
makewavesnotwar
Nothing about the Boy Scouts is really gender specific, beyond their
requirement to be male that's set to be amended in February.

I don't understand how "Scouts BSA" is a violation of any trademarks that the
Girl Scouts might hold. Especially considering the Girl Scouts came after BSA
had already been established. If anything I would say that Girl Scouts are
encroaching on the BSA's brand identity by calling themselves "X Scouts". When
someone talks about being in the Scouts, I tend to take it as the Boy Scouts
already.

And there aren't to my knowledge a lot of boys upset that they can't become
Gold Star Girl Scouts... There are on the other hand a lot of females that are
upset about not being able to become Eagles. [0]

Reading the article it sounds like some evil cookie corporation is pissed that
they're losing free child labor rather than genuine concern for the
empowerment of young people.

[0] [https://www.outsideonline.com/2347221/let-me-become-eagle-
sc...](https://www.outsideonline.com/2347221/let-me-become-eagle-scout)

~~~
randyrand
I don't have a strong opinion either way (I'm an Eagle Scout), but the
decision to include girls will fundamentally change Scouting.

Guys act differently when around girls. Girls act differently when around
guys. This is doubly true for ages 12-17. Whether this is a change for the
better or worse is subjective but there is no doubt it is a drastic change.

There is benefit to boys interacting with girls. There is benefit to boys
having some time themselves as well.

~~~
ericb
The current plan is that they separate dens by gender.

~~~
Casseres
That's for Cub Scouts. For Scouts BSA, the _current_ plan is to have boy-only
troops and girl-only troops. They can share the same troop number, committee,
budget, etc, but only the Scoutmaster has to be different.

I foresee that changing or troops taking initiative and organizing differently
unofficially, but that's the current plan.

~~~
Smeevy
I really hope so.

Venturing Crews and Sea Scouts, both of which are part of BSA, have been co-ed
for a long time. My initial research was not particularly fruitful, but I
think that they've been that way since their respective inceptions. There's
also no gender-specific leadership or structure.

My son just switched to Sea Scouts after attaining his Eagle Scout rank and my
daughter just started Cub Scouts as a Tiger. We've been really impressed with
how the Sea Scouts aren't making a big deal about the young women in the
program. The only thing we run into is old men calling them "gals". I didn't
know that was a pet peeve of mine, but you learn something new every day.

Comparatively, the Cub Scouts are constantly creating awkward situations in
relation to the girl dens. Some of that is caused by BSA youth protection
guidelines (girl dens must always have a female adult present), but other
times it's about over-correcting little boys' behavior in front of little
girls. It's still very new and I'm sure that everyone will adjust to something
that doesn't require so much effort.

I very much hope that BSA can get out of its own way as more girls move into
troops and just take notice of what's been accomplished by their existing co-
ed programs.

~~~
gonzo
> Venturing Crews and Sea Scouts, both of which are part of BSA, have been co-
> ed for a long time. My initial research was not particularly fruitful, but I
> think that they've been that way since their respective inceptions.

Venturing Crews and Sea Scouts were both part of Exploring in 1969 when the
program went co-ed.

> There's also no gender-specific leadership or structure.

There are, actually. Quoting the current edition of the Guide to Safe
Scouting:

"Two registered adult leaders 21 years of age or over are required at all
Scouting activities, including meetings. There must be a registered female
adult leader over 21 in every unit serving females. A registered female adult
leader over 21 must be present for any activity involving female youth."

------
derekp7
Anyone remember a similar lawsuit between BSA and Hacker Scouts?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6240830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6240830)

------
gaius
Why don’t they just merge? If the Boy Scouts can go gender-neutral why can’t
the Girl Scouts too?

------
kelvin0
I'm glad someone is fighting that urgent battle, surely it's worth all the
time and effort ...

------
flyGuyOnTheSly
Seems like a losing battle (for the Girl Scouts suit) in 2018.

------
GJR
It's what Baden-Powell would have wanted.

------
db48x
One of them should have just bought the other.

~~~
JshWright
The Girl Scouts have zero interest in buying the Boy Scouts, and the Boy
Scouts likely wouldn't be able to come close to buying the cookie empire.

~~~
paulddraper
IDK how much Boy Scouts is worth, but they raise and spend a ton. CEO of the
non-profit has a $1.6m salary.

~~~
craftyguy
A business that uses free child labor to sell cookies with massive margins
cannot be cheap..

~~~
paulddraper
In reality, both are non-profits so there isn't any stock to buy.

~~~
craftyguy
Right, they would have to 'merge'. But there's little incentive for the Girl
Scouts to share their "non"-profits with others.

------
dudul
Boy Scouts don't welcome girls: they get sued and vilified.

Boy Scouts open membership to girls: they get sued and vilified.

~~~
emiliobumachar
Setious question: If they agree to name everything "Boy" again, can girls and
women in the movement get sufficiently upset with that othering that they
eventually sue too, for gender discrimination?

As a man, I'd be a little uncomfortable to join Woman Gamers or whatever, even
if activities perfectly matched my interests.

------
2_listerine_pls
> The Girl Scouts seek a court order blocking the Boy Scouts from using the
> term “Scout,” “Scouts,” “Scouting,” or “Scouts BSA” without an “inherently
> distinctive or distinguishing term appearing immediately before it.”

Blockchain Scouts of America

------
kowdermeister
This is perfect
[https://www.reddit.com/r/nottheonion/](https://www.reddit.com/r/nottheonion/)
material.

~~~
sreyaNotfilc
I originally thought it was. Then, I realized its Hacker News. Not many jokes
float around this area.

~~~
RandomTisk
No funyuns allowed.

~~~
kowdermeister
No fun. Just pseudo-academia. Keep it civil.

